# تجارب ناجحة للكهرباء اللاسلكي



## محمد طارق محمد (9 يونيو 2007)

*تجارب ناجحة للكهرباء اللاسلكية*


مواقع خارجية متصلة بالموضوع 
معهد ماساتشوستس للتكنولوجيا 
ساينس ماجازين 

















 كان المصباح على بعد مترين من مصدر التيار الكهربائي اللاسلكي

نجح العلماء في معهد مساتشوستش للتكنولوجيا بالولايات المتحدة في بث التيار الكهربائي لاسلكيا بين مصدر للطاقة ومصباح ضوئي قوته ستون وات تفصل بينهما مسافة بعدها متران. 
ويقول العلماء إن هذه التقنية الجديدة التي تسمى "واي إلكتريسيتي" أو الكهرباء اللاسلكية قد تتيح توزيع التيار الكهربائي داخل المنزل في المستقبل دون الحاجة إلى مد الأسلاك. 
لكن لا يمكن استخدام هذه التقنية لبث التيار الكهربائي عبر مسافات طويلة. 
وقد وقف العلماء بين مصدر الطاقة الكهربائية والمصباح ليثبتوا أن بث الكهرباء اللاسلكية لا يسبب الأذى مع أنه لا يمكن التكهن الآن بآثار التعرض للتيار اللاسلكي على المدى البعيد. 


وهذا هو الموقع الخبر منقول من بي بي سي ارابك


http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/sci_tech/newsid_6732000/6732821.stm 

مع التحية

محمد
9\6\2007


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 يونيو 2007)

*نقل الكهرباء لاسلكياً*

مردود العملية لا يتجاوز 60 % 

وقد تمت التجارب على شحن البطاريات ، وكانت مقبولة إلى حد ما .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 يونيو 2007)

*نقل الكهرباء لاسلكياً*

وهذان الملفان للمتخصصين في الكهرباء عسى أن يفسروا لنا هذه الظاهرة العملية المجربة ...


----------



## small_hosam (30 يوليو 2007)

جاري التحميل والقراءة 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sami8334 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

تســـــلم أخي العزيز 

جاري التحميــــــــــــــل


----------



## pic2007 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

هذه التقنية ليست جديدة على الاطلاق وانما تعود لحقبة مفقودة من تاريخ الكهرباء!!!

وانما عمرها أكثر من قرن من الزمان!!!
ان المخترع الشهير نيكولا تيسلا هو أول من ابتكر تقنية نقل الكهرباء لا سلكيا ولم تشأ الظروف آنذاك - وحتى الآن- لهذه التقنية ان تظهر بسبب مصالح شخصيات معينة والشركات المحتكرة و...

ان هذه التقنية يحيطها غموض شديد بالفعل، لكن على الأقل لو تمت مراجعة براءة الاختراع الأصلية والتي تعود لتيسلا فسنجد مدى التطابق الشديد بل الكامل بينها!!!

وشكرا.


----------



## نصر مصطفى (9 مايو 2013)

بس يعتبر انا اول من عمل اختراع الكهرباء الاسلكيه كانت فكرة تسلا واول من فكر بتوليد الكهرباء لا سليكى كان تسلا وايضا لكل من يعرف من هى وشيعة تسلا وهو اول اختراع لتسلا


----------

